
Jumpsuit – A minimal React and Redux framework - tannerlinsley
https://github.com/jumpsuit/jumpsuit
======
tracker1
This really won't teach you either react or redux.

React and redux have been abstracted away to the point that they no longer
really serve a purpose... You may as well have used preact, or another toolkit
that uses JSX templating.

By abstracting it all away, you loose all the flexibility that higher level
components and redux plugins bring to the table.

------
sjayasinghe
I understand the motivation for reducing react/redux boilerplate, but what
does the CLI achieve that isn't already provided by existing tools?

~~~
tannerlinsley
Well, for starters, it gets you up and going with a new project in like 60
seconds, as opposed to hooking everything up yourself (package.json, scripts,
dependencies). The cli can also do awesome development watching and great
production builds with about 10% of the config that webpack does. It's
optional, but man, it kicks butt and gets the job done! :)

